# Abmahnung vom Berliner Rechtsanwalt Kilian Lenard & seinem angeblichen Mandaten Martin Ismail, Hannover



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2022)

Nach dem ein mir nahestehender, privater Kindergarten eine Abmahnung empfangen hat, darf unbedingt auch hier vor diesem Wildwuchs gewarnt werden. Siehe: https://www.anwalt.de/rechtstipps/rechtsanwalt-kilian-lenard-update-zur-abmahnung-205025.html und Martin Ismail in Hannover: https://ll-ip.com/aktuelles/kilian-lenard-martin-ismail-google-fonts/


----------



## Reducal (23 Oktober 2022)

...so richtige, banden- und gewerbsmäßige Halunken unter dem Deckmantel des Rechtsstaats (vermutlich rechtsmissbräuchlich): https://ll-ip.com/aktuelles/kilian-lenard-martin-ismail-google-fonts/



Reducal schrieb:


> Nach dem ein mir nahestehender, privater *Kindergarten* eine Abmahnung empfangen hat,



Sorry, aber ich bin sehr betroffen und das bedeutet zumeist nix Gutes für die Akteure. Es wird nachgeladen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Dezember 2022)

Kuckt hier




Quelle:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1605482455556706304


----------



## BenTigger (23 Dezember 2022)

Die Twittermeldung stimmt:

Polizeimeldung vom 21.12.2022 bundesweit






						Durchsuchungen nach Abmahnwelle wegen „Google Fonts“-Nutzung - Berlin.de
					

In einem Verfahren gegen zwei Beschuldigte – einen 53-jährigen Rechtsanwalt mit Kanzleisitz in Berlin und dessen 41-jährigen Mandanten, dem angeblichen Repräsentanten einer „IG Datenschutz“ – wurden heute wegen des Verdachts des (teils) versuchten Abmahnbetruges und der (versuchten) Erpressung...




					www.berlin.de


----------



## Reducal (23 Dezember 2022)

Das ging ja schnell! Waren bestimmt nicht wenige Anwälte involviert, die der StA Berlin Druck gemacht haben, vermute ich. Aber prima, dass man diesen Halunken zeitnah in den Hintern tritt!


----------

